# Rascal and Reed.....



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

.... having a private moment


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

awwwww how cute:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww! That is soooo sweet! :001_smile:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww, bless them, they are so cute 

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

wow so so soooo cute!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Lovely picture


----------



## Ancllo (May 8, 2009)

AWWWW! Thats made my day lol so cute!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

HAha thats stupidly cute x


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Awwwwww, 2 of my fave rabbits looking the cutest ever :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ahahha

"they'll never know we ate all the carrot cake if we pretend to be asleep"


----------



## Rhi (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful bunnies


----------

